# E-tec 60 with a sticky shift cable



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a video of it in action but can’t post it for some reason. If anyone would like to see it I’ll try to send it to you directly.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Get your motor to a pro (BRP dealer/ warranty station)... A tech will be able to tell if all that's needed is an adjustment to the mounting bracket - or if you need a new cable as well... 

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Mine has plenty of clearance, so something is definitely out of kilter. This may be one of those better at a dealer moments.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RJTaylor said:


> View attachment 150706


Look at the bushing at the top of that bracket - it is the one that "looks" copper. If you look at the block you see the exact same size paint chip. It appears to me that this bushing is coming out. And I most certainly could be wrong - I am basing it off your pictures.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Look at the bushing at the top of that bracket - it is the one that "looks" copper. If you look at the block you see the exact same size paint chip. It appears to me that this bushing is coming out. And I most certainly could be wrong - I am basing it off your pictures.


You got me to double check it. Factory built in slop is the order of the day, fortunately. 








Same angle, but with the rod slid over.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Boat Brains sent ya a pm with his number! 😎


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RJTaylor said:


> You got me to double check it. Factory built in slop is the order of the day, fortunately.
> View attachment 150725
> 
> Same angle, but with the rod slid over.


Looks like some sort of keeper pin in the back. Can you put some washers in there to keep it over there? and does it work properly when over there?


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Looks like some sort of keeper pin in the back. Can you put some washers in there to keep it over there? and does it work properly when over there?


Mine is actually working fine. I was showing the OP how my “linkage” was set up, and that his cable routing/connection has some sort of issue.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RJTaylor said:


> Mine is actually working fine. I was showing the OP how my “linkage” was set up, and that his cable routing/connection has some sort of issue.


Oh snap...I had you two guys mixed up this whole time.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I want to share with all of you that responded with advice and suggestions about what caused the problem. James at JC Designs was particularly helpful. The problem turned out to the little cotter pin (part #37) fell apart which allowed the shaft (part #23) to slide out. Once it was out of position all kinds of mayhem ensued.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy to help! 🤙


----------

